

Show HN: Weekend Project - Monthly Startup T-shirt Subscription - zaveri
https://www.cottonbot.com/

======
blhack
$23/mo is _way_ too steep for something like this. If I'm looking for neat
t-shirts to wear, I can get shirts from shirt.woot for $10/each, with free
shipping.

Call it apples and oranges if you want, but to me, getting a random shirt from
a company I've potentially never heard of isn't so enticing at $23/mo.

That's more than I pay for my VPS, more than I [used to] pay for netflix, more
than I pay for a couple of t-shirts _I get to choose_ from woot.

Etc. etc. etc.

~~~
JonLim
I'm with blhack on this one - I initially thought it was $23 a month for a
couple of shirts a month, which would have been great, but no way would I pay
$23 a month for a single shirt.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Especially a shirt that is fundamentally a billboard for a company.

------
iamjoshua
Most startups give away their shirts for FREE. If you want a better business
model, work out deals with the startups where you promote their company by
dispersing their brand to the masses with a surcharge. $10 a month would be an
easy price point and mostly profit after shipping costs.

------
jxrlee
Question: In the FAQs it says you do your own printing. Does this mean we are
paying you $23 just to print whatever startup name on a shirt?

My first thought was that you were getting these shirts directly from startups
and not making them yourself. Also, agree with $23 being too expensive. $10
would be more in line with what people are willing to pay.

Props to companies like inDinero for sending out free shwag (LOVE the
shirt!:])

------
smcguinness
It is <http://www.startupschwag.com/> that did this before right? I believe
they did shirts and other stuff in a monthly shipment. Can't remember the
price.

~~~
rrival
$14.95+$4.60 S&H in the US.

------
timjahn
Definitely a niche idea. I believe a few others have tried this exact same
idea and documented their failure here on HN, though, so interested to see how
you're approaching this differently.

In Chicago, there are only so many days a year you can comfortably wear a
t-shirt out of the house, so unfortunately I'm not your customer. I also don't
have $23 a month to throw at simply buying one t-shirt.

------
benwerd
Isn't this what Valleyschwag did? They went bust, by the way. Be careful.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
The core team became GetSatisfaction

~~~
benwerd
I didn't know that! Fascinating. Glad they turned it into something awesome.

------
cme
$23/month does seem a bit steep, it'd be cool if you could work in a way for
those start ups to get a percentage of the $$, that way we can feel like we
are all helping the start up movement. I'd be more willing to spend $23/month
if I thought it was going to help a start up in some way.

------
binaryjohn
I like the idea. I mean, I REALLY like it. However, I'm with the crowd on this
one, $23 is a lil steep for me. There's gotta be a way you can bring this
price-point within the range of the work'n stiff.

------
dpcan
I'm with everyone else here. No way I'd pay $23 per month for 1 t-shirt of a
company I don't know and probably who's services I don't even use.

However, I may not be in your demographic at all. I haven't bought a shirt in
years. I get shirts with fish on them for my birthday from my kids, and
Mariners shirts from my family at Christmas - then I collect free shirts here
and there. I have zero fashion sense, I wear what people give me, and I hate
shopping :)

------
illdave
I like the idea, and I'd consider using it (if it was available outside of the
US) just as a way of supporting startups. It'd be good if you were able to
guarantee more than just the t-shirt each month though. Stickers etc are
usually pretty cheap, so receiving just a t-shirt for $23 might not make for
the best month. Either way, good luck with it.

------
brianbreslin
Honestly I'd pay like $10/month max for this. Startup tshirts to me are
promotional things, I don't care to show everyone I have a Digg shirt or
Reddit or other startup shirt. If I'm involved in that product or a friend
works there, diff story, but then they'd give me a tee for free. Good luck
with this.

------
specto
Interesting, though for just a t-shirt a month, $23 seems a bit steep...

------
thestranger
Would be nice if you ironed the shirts before the pictures.

~~~
earbitscom
Nah...I want to know what it will look like when I'm wearing it and this is
definitely how my shirts typically look when I put them on.

------
pdenya
I agree with the other comments regarding $23 being too much for a t-shirt.
That being said, even at $10/month I doubt I'd pay for schwag.

------
dreamdu5t
How is this legal? You have permission from every startup to sell their logo?

~~~
zaveri
Yes, we will have permission from the startup being featured for that month.

------
earbitscom
Show HN: My Weekend Project - Monthly Startup Banana Hammock Subscription

